# Audiobahn Immortal 10's



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

My neighbor is selling 2 Audiobahn Immortal 10's for $150. Do you think I should buy them and resell them?


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

no. audiobahn is one of the lowest of the low. dont buy them.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

depending on their condition.. scoop 'em... see how much they're goin for on ebay.com.. if its worth the trouble, get them, and since you got them, might as well try them out 

and for the record... there are some subs that are audiobahn stamp'd but not made by audiobahn; therefore, they're worth a listen uffin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the ORIGINAL immortals are the only decent subs audiobahn made...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

The only 10" immortals I saw were $174 buy it now plus $37.50 shipping. Each. They were new.

Pit what do the originals look like?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 15 2007, 05:51 PM~9006878
> *depending on their condition.. scoop 'em... see how much they're goin for on ebay.com..  if its worth the trouble, get them, and since you got them, might as well try them out
> 
> and for the record... there are some subs that are audiobahn stamp'd but not made by audiobahn; therefore, they're worth a listen uffin:
> *


I heard them in a sealed box not to spec on a JL Audio 1000/1 with the gain all the way down and they were badass.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 15 2007, 06:33 PM~9007639
> *I heard them in a sealed box not to spec on a JL Audio 1000/1 with the gain all the way down and they were badass.
> *


okay... so whats the issue? why are you curious if you should get them if you think they're badass?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 15 2007, 07:45 PM~9007750
> *okay... so whats the issue? why are you curious if you should get them if you think they're badass?
> *


Haha I wanted to know if you guys thought I could resell them for more if I didn't want to keep them.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 15 2007, 06:46 PM~9007762
> *Haha I wanted to know if you guys thought I could resell them for more if I didn't want to keep them.
> *


if ppl bussin heads for what you saw on ebay, and you can get two for less then what ppl are spending for one... sounds pretty good IMO. if you can get the box, and manual (and whatever warranty slip came with it) then that would be tight... if all your doin is boxin the sub and shipping it, you might not get the amt you see on ebay if it says "NEW, NEVER USED, NOT REFURBISHED" next to it....


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9007802
> *if ppl bussin heads for what you saw on ebay, and you can get two for less then what ppl are spending for one... sounds pretty good IMO. if you can get the box, and manual (and whatever warranty slip came with it) then that would be tight... if all your doin is boxin the sub and shipping it, you might not get the amt you see on ebay if it says "NEW, NEVER USED, NOT REFURBISHED" next to it....
> *


Alright, I though it sounded like a pretty good deal. I emailed Ben at Low-Hz.com about some Sundown amps. I asked him how much he charges for the SAZ-1500D, SAE-1000D, and SAX-100.4... if the 100.4 is cheap I might sell my kicker 350.2 and get one. I'm thinking the SAE-1000D too...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yeh, i've been looking into upgrading from my orion400.2 to either usamps xterminator 800.2, or a sundown SAX-100.2 ... might go with the usamps being that the demensions work great for the spot i'm tryna hide it in....


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 16 2007, 08:31 PM~9017034
> *yeh, i've been looking into upgrading from my orion400.2 to either usamps xterminator 800.2, or a sundown SAX-100.2 ... might go with the usamps being that the demensions work great for the spot i'm tryna hide it in....
> *


That's sick, what are you going to power?

Oh yeah, I talked to Ben... $450 shipped for the SAZ-1500D, $285 shipped for the SAE-1000D, and $300 shipped for the SAX-100.4... I'm definitely getting the SAE-1000D, but I might get the SAX-100.4 later on... I still need to figure out what to do about my lack of midbass.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 17 2007, 02:50 PM~9023274
> *That's sick, what are you going to power?
> 
> Oh yeah, I talked to Ben... $450 shipped for the SAZ-1500D, $285 shipped for the SAE-1000D, and $300 shipped for the SAX-100.4... I'm definitely getting the SAE-1000D, but I might get the SAX-100.4 later on... I still need to figure out what to do about my lack of midbass.
> *


just my cdt EF's upfront and cdt nyo's in the rear... Trying not to get too carried away with the audio. i was lookin at ID's horns and had to pull away... and I'm just gonna run that USA amp.... best fit; lookin like it'll be about as big as my cd changer... saz-1500 is in my near future to power the IDQ's though...

just what i didnt want to do lol... directed amp on midbass, usa amps on mids and highs, sundown on bass. oh well, i bet it'll sound like sex though


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Damn. That's going to be sick. 

Oh I was googling Fi Q15 and I came across a thread on soundsolutionsaudio about a guy with an Fi Q15 powered by a Hifonics BXI 1606d (how would that compare to the sundown?) and his box was 4 cubes tuned to 30 Hz, which he said scott designed for him, and he has a picture of him hitting 145.4dB. I don't know what to compare that to because I've never seen anyone's system metered, but I get the impression that would blow my cvrs away.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

sundown>hifonics


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 18 2007, 09:42 PM~9034301
> *sundown>hifonics
> *


high end Hifonics > Sundown


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 19 2007, 07:53 PM~9041827
> *high end Hifonics > Sundown
> *


really :0 didnt know that. just noticed everyone dogs hifonics


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 19 2007, 08:01 PM~9041862
> *really :0 didnt know that. just noticed everyone dogs hifonics
> *


the brutus series are spotty....

the big hifonics amps are monsters


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 19 2007, 11:57 PM~9042874
> *the brutus series are spotty....
> 
> the big hifonics amps are monsters
> *


The Hifonics BXI 1606d in question is a piece of shit though...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 20 2007, 08:43 AM~9044603
> *The Hifonics BXI 1606d  in question is a piece of shit though...
> *


How many watts do you think it puts out?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 20 2007, 10:54 AM~9044853
> *How many watts do you think it puts out?
> *


It's been tested by a friend of mine at about 900 watts of really dirty power...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 20 2007, 11:21 AM~9044938
> *It's been tested by a friend of mine at about 900 watts of really dirty power...
> *


gotcha, so do you think I can expect 140dB from the Q15 and SAE-1000D?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 20 2007, 12:50 PM~9045167
> *gotcha, so do you think I can expect 140dB from the Q15 and SAE-1000D?
> *


Gonna be tough in a trunk, especially if you plan to run rear speakers filling the holes in the package shelf...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 20 2007, 01:38 PM~9045352
> *Gonna be tough in a trunk, especially if you plan to run rear speakers filling the holes in the package shelf...
> *


Yeah I wish I had a damn SUV.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 20 2007, 01:06 PM~9045496
> *Yeah I wish I had a damn SUV.
> *


get a hearse :thumbsup: just as much room as a suv and not as bad on gas. plus u can be gangster like i was till i sold it


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 20 2007, 07:43 AM~9044603
> *The Hifonics BXI 1606d  in question is a piece of shit though...
> *


thats a moot point :biggrin: 
+1


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 20 2007, 01:06 PM~9045496
> *Yeah I wish I had a damn SUV.
> *


yeh the only thing that can stop what you can do in a suv is funds


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 21 2007, 11:25 PM~9053776
> *yeh the only thing that can stop what you can do in a suv is funds
> *


Yeah if I had an SUV I'd have at least one Q18 ported right now.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

thank god i can blow through though. just gotta figure out how to get pass this one lil issue i have with my back seat's back rest moving when you lift the seat up and down


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 21 2007, 10:26 PM~9053789
> *Yeah if I had an SUV I'd have at least one Q18 ported right now.
> *


if u had an suv and a single 18 Id fly to florida and bitchslap u for not utilizing that space!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 22 2007, 04:37 PM~9058639
> *if u had an suv and a single 18 Id fly to florida and bitchslap u for not utilizing that space!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


LOL.. i'll take the drive and be there to video tape it :biggrin:

I'd be broke if i had an SUV... flat out broke, but my shit would be rediculous though


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 22 2007, 05:37 PM~9058639
> *if u had an suv and a single 18 Id fly to florida and bitchslap u for not utilizing that space!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


"*at least* one Q18 ported" ...I'd add more amps and subs as I got money man lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 22 2007, 05:37 PM~9058639
> *if u had an suv and a single 18 Id fly to florida and bitchslap u for not utilizing that space!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Heh, I have TWO Suburbans with nothing in either of them!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 22 2007, 06:03 PM~9058808
> *Heh, I have TWO Suburbans with nothing in either of them!
> *


Ahhhhhhh it burns!!! Must have BASS!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What have you done to your suburbans? Anything?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 22 2007, 05:03 PM~9058808
> *Heh, I have TWO Suburbans with nothing in either of them!
> *


you are bout to lose ur audiophile status :uh: :angry: :angry: 

gimme the solo


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 22 2007, 05:21 PM~9058926
> *What have you done to your suburbans? Anything?
> *


everything but lend me one of them uffin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 22 2007, 05:48 PM~9059161
> *everything but lend me one of them uffin:
> *


he knows ud puss out and make some small ass sealed/glass box for some 10s :uh:  :0 :0


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 22 2007, 07:43 PM~9060218
> *he knows ud puss out and make some small ass sealed/glass box for some 10s  :uh:    :0  :0
> *



so you didnt like my blow through idea with the 4 10"IDQ's in a BP on a saz1500 with the four ID8's as midbass drivers on a directed D2400, and my components on a usa amps xterminator800.2?  

i thought you'd be proud? I'd be pushin ~4kw to a full out sq street beater... did i fail to mention blow through? 

well, shit on your day then :angry:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 22 2007, 08:34 PM~9060619
> *so you didnt like my blow through idea with the 4 10"IDQ's in a BP on a saz1500 with the four ID8's as midbass drivers  on a directed D2400, and my components on a usa amps xterminator800.2?
> 
> i thought you'd be proud? I'd be pushin ~4kw to a full out sq street beater... did i fail to mention blow through?
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
dew eet!!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

You gunna put a hardtop cover over your bed?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 22 2007, 09:46 PM~9061267
> *You gunna put a hardtop cover over your bed?
> *


yes sir...

probably going to go:
hardtop or rolling lock top
IDQ's
enclosure
saz1500
2nd batt. 2awg ran to the 2nd batt, 2awg big 3 upgrade
install the amp, batt, and upgrade wiring
boot/cut the cabin/bed
install the enclosure
expected due date: Feb '08
try and last until i can get a 270a alt under the hood

I'm trying to buy land so i have to put myself on a caraudio diet


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

2 gauge? or 2/0 gauge?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 23 2007, 05:02 PM~9067520
> *2 gauge? or 2/0 gauge?
> *


just checked on knukonceptz and it look like i'll be using 1/0 

I'm trying to figure this whole thing out... in the next 2 years, i plan on baggin the truck. so i'm faced with:

option 1) get a 2nd alt and a 2nd battery and run the system (and later on) the air ride off it, and just use the stock alt and stock batt as it was intended (for the truck)

option 2) upgrade the alt to the biggest thing i can run, upgrade the batt, and add a 2nd batt, and run everything off of that setup

I think option 1 will be the key. i just know im gonna get my ass handed on the alt, batt, and paying someone to make the brackets and install


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

or run nitrogen and not worry about how much juice the air ride uses


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Oct 24 2007, 06:14 PM~9075631
> *or run nitrogen and not worry about how much juice the air ride uses
> *


im fine on that, thanks though. I considered it a couple years ago, but im fine with 2 AZ's and a 12gallon tank @ 200psi :biggrin:

I'm not too switch happy at this point... all i need is front, back, side, side and a dakota digital to auto level my shit uffin:


----------

